# Kiwi



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

<P>Hey Kiwi r u opening a shop in Pitlochry(scotland)?<IMG class=inlineimg border=0 alt=0 src="http://www.drywalltalk.com/images/smilies/yes.gif" smilieid="124"></P>
<P>Was there last weekend and came across this shop!!!</P>
<P>Sorry about the pic but it was dark and i had been on the electric soup<IMG class=inlineimg border=0 alt=0 src="http://www.drywalltalk.com/images/smilies/thumbup.gif" smilieid="111"></P>


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

VANMAN said:


> <P>Hey Kiwi r u opening a shop in Pitlochry(scotland)?<IMG class=inlineimg border=0 alt=0 src="http://www.drywalltalk.com/images/smilies/yes.gif" smilieid="124"></P>
> <P>Was there last weekend and came across this shop!!!</P>
> <P>Sorry about the pic but it was dark and i had been on the electric soup<IMG class=inlineimg border=0 alt=0 src="http://www.drywalltalk.com/images/smilies/thumbup.gif" smilieid="111"></P>


 Whats going on we my message?:furious:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Whats going on we my message?:furious:


 
Baaaaaalame nathen, So go check the shop out vanman, What in there???? Sheepskin lined toilet bowl covers?????


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Dang, my smileys website has gone down, so insert a gay skipping smiley here and - Ooooh I thay it'th a theep thop juth for theep 
Oh what the hell....it's a fricken sex shop!!!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> Baaaaaalame nathen, So go check the shop out vanman, What in there???? Sheepskin lined toilet bowl covers?????


 No idea whats in there! It had stuff covering the windows so not sure if it was closing down or opening!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

You half to check it out Vanman









just set your beer down for 2 minutes, and go inside

You can do it Vanman, it's only 2 minutes with out beer, Check out the sheep shop for us


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> You half to check it out Vanman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 noo noo noo, he's a drunk Scotsman and the stores closed......he'll open the door with a garbage can.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> You half to check it out Vanman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Its more than 100 miles from where i live!! I was just away for the weekend.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Kiwi i think u have been over here again:yes:
Or is it Mr Buck:detective:
I was away for the weekend at a place called Dunkeld for my dads 70th and came across this shop!!
Thats him and my girlfriend in photo!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

VANMAN said:


> Kiwi i think u have been over here again:yes:
> Or is it Mr Buck:detective:
> I was away for the weekend at a place called Dunkeld for my dads 70th and came across this shop!!
> Thats him and my girlfriend in photo!


Oh you guy's have got everything.
Those places are kept hidden out in the country here, we call them shearing sheds :yes:
I looked up Dunkeld on the map and I see it's a drunken stagger and a power chuck away from where the wife was born (Forfar), well maybe a bit further than that but it's in the same area.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> Oh you guy's have got everything.
> Those places are kept hidden out in the country here, we call them shearing sheds :yes:
> I looked up Dunkeld on the map and I see it's a drunken stagger and a power chuck away from where the wife was born (Forfar), well maybe a bit further than that but it's in the same area.


 Yea it sure is chief! Must b a 20-25 miles from Forfar:thumbsup:


----------

